# new miniatures book



## Chicago Chad (Nov 19, 2013)

Ron Parson's is in the final stages of his new two part book on mini's. It looks like it will be the most comprehensive work on a subject that has special interest to me. I thought some of you may also like it as well so here's the link:

http://www.redfernnaturalhistory.com/books/


----------



## lepetitmartien (Nov 19, 2013)

Mhmm interesting, I was looking for a self indulgence for christmas.


----------

